# SCARF MADE WITH RASPBERRY STITCH



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I have tried to show you the scarf I made using the raspberry stitch.
The pictures should show you both sides. You can wear the scarf on either side. Hope you can see this on the picture.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet stitch! I really, really like it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you....


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

that's a pretty sts :thumbup:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes I can see the two different sides, and it's beautiful.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it! 

Great Job

Myra :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice. is that knit or crochet?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful. I googled raspberry stitch and couldn't find one that looked like yours. Could you supply the pattern stitch?
I like yours better than what I found.
Thanks


----------



## Magsie (May 14, 2011)

It looks lovely and I like the yarn you've used.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, very nice. is that knit or crochet?


Thank you, it's knitted....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> I love it!
> 
> Great Job
> 
> Myra :thumbup:


Thanks....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Yes I can see the two different sides, and it's beautiful.


Thanks so much Leonora....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Beautiful. I googled raspberry stitch and couldn't find one that looked like yours. Could you supply the pattern stitch?
> I like yours better than what I found.
> Thanks


Sure, just send me your e-mail address....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Pretty!


Thanks...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome scarf!


----------



## zoosieq39 (Mar 7, 2011)

Unique stitch


----------



## caseycritter14 (Mar 5, 2011)

would love to try this stitch would you share the [email protected]


----------



## Victoria Attard (Mar 29, 2011)

Very beautiful stitch. The fact that it's reversible, making it look as if it's two different stitches worked in one, makes it unique. Would love to have pattern. Thanks. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

Been knitting for some fifty plus years and must be out of the loop as I never heard of a raspbery stitch. Love the scarf and would like to use some of my yarn stash to make scarves for my church bazaar. Please share the method. Thanks!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job. Love the stitch. Would you share it with me? 
Thanks, Carolyn
[email protected]


----------



## Victoria Attard (Mar 29, 2011)

Very beautiful stitch. The fact that it's reversible, making it look as if it's two different stitches worked in one, makes it unique. Would love to have pattern. Thanks. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Kasa721 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful stitch. Any chance you will share it with us? :lol: 

Kasa


----------



## allyoop64 (May 17, 2011)

there are so many things posted on this website that are really beautiful! This one is another. looks to be fast and easy. would you share the pattern? [email protected] Thank you for sharing the photo. :thumbup:


----------



## debbiex4 (Jan 25, 2011)

i love the look of that stitch. went on you tube and it does not exist. could you please share-it's cool looking!!!!

thanks....


----------



## dchecks (May 5, 2011)

quite unique, please share, [email protected] thanks.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

caseycritter14 said:


> would love to try this stitch would you share the [email protected]


Sure, will send out to you...
Edie....


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

I would also like to try thr Raspbery stitch.
thanks !
[email protected]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Awesome scarf!


Thanks....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## Raven_9765 (Feb 23, 2011)

You have such good taste - love the pattern, color and your knitting looks flawless!
I would like to have the pattern and also tell me what yarn you used. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

madjac said:


> Been knitting for some fifty plus years and must be out of the loop as I never heard of a raspbery stitch. Love the scarf and would like to use some of my yarn stash to make scarves for my church bazaar. Please share the method. Thanks!


Sure, but I'll need your e-mail address...
Edie....


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

love the look of your scarf if possible could you tell me how the raspberry stitch is [email protected]


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Hi Edithann.

Lovely stitch & scarf.

I have lots of alpaca yarn I bought at a close out sale. Would love to use this pattern & stitch. Can you e-mail me it? [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the scarf. Please email the stitch pattern. [email protected]


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd love the pattern too.
[email protected]


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

edithann said:


> BoBeau said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful. I googled raspberry stitch and couldn't find one that looked like yours. Could you supply the pattern stitch?
> ...


I would love to have that stitch too if you don't mind! 

[email protected]


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I guess by now you figured out your scarf was a hit for sure.

I would also love the pattern
[email protected]

(L e a r l 1313 )sometimes it's hard to read when together.

I have stash to use up and this would be wonderful.
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty, I would love to have the pattern as well. [email protected] I want to do a scarf for my daughter for her b-day...this just might be the one!!


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

I also would love the pattern [email protected]


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the stitch


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I would also love the pattern. Thx. It's very pretty.

[email protected]


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

thanks, Edie. It's [email protected] Anxious to do it and will start as soon as you answer as it's a dull, grey day here in Ohio and perfect for the lounge chair and knitting.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Is the stitch taken from a sock pattern?


----------



## Diane Lavigne (May 6, 2011)

I always read everything on this forum it is so kind of you sharing your photos and yours pattern with us. As soon has I learn how to scan photos I will send mine too.Thanks you for everything and of course I would like the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Doittie23 (May 18, 2011)

What a beautiful scarf.!!
Would you please send me the pattern , too? And what yarn did you use? Thank you so much!
[email protected]


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Edithann -- I would love the raspberry stitch directions also. Beautiful job! Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## JDELLOW (Mar 1, 2011)

This is totally awesome. Would you be willing to share your pattern. I would dearly love to have it. My email is: [email protected] 

But I am sure if you posted it on this site there would be lots of others who would be thrilled as I woud. Thanks. Jan


----------



## 1700 (Jan 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL would you share the raspberry stich with me? Jan from Mass. [email protected]


----------



## Bea Reynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] - I am knitting scarfs to benefit a childrens hospital at there annual craft sale. I live in Florida but send them off to snow country and it is fun to make different patterns. Also, a great way to use that stash of yarn that isn't enough to complete a major project.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, I thought I had heard of all the stitches, but Raspberry is a new one on me. Looks great on your scarf. Could you please send the pattern to me at [email protected]? Thanks.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

For the raspberry scarf stitch--if you are sending it out. [email protected]


----------



## sclady830 (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like this. Any chance you would share the pattern?

[email protected] Thanks so much.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Raven_9765 said:


> You have such good taste - love the pattern, color and your knitting looks flawless!
> I would like to have the pattern and also tell me what yarn you used. My email is: [email protected]


Thanks for your kind words. I used an acrylic (Charisma) can't remember the other...was leftover yarn. I will send pattern to you. Have fun knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Diane Lavigne said:


> I always read everything on this forum it is so kind of you sharing your photos and yours pattern with us. As soon has I learn how to scan photos I will send mine too.Thanks you for everything and of course I would like the pattern. [email protected]


Thanks.....Will send out to you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lfitzie said:


> For the raspberry scarf stitch--if you are sending it out. [email protected]


Will send to you....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> lovely


Thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> I love it!
> 
> Great Job
> 
> Myra :thumbup:


Thanks....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Awesome scarf!


Thanks....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

uncrn65 said:


> Great job. Love the stitch. Would you share it with me?
> Thanks, Carolyn
> [email protected]


Thanks Carolyn,
Will send you the pattern....
Edie....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

madjac said:


> Been knitting for some fifty plus years and must be out of the loop as I never heard of a raspbery stitch. Love the scarf and would like to use some of my yarn stash to make scarves for my church bazaar. Please share the method. Thanks!


Will send; need your e-mail address...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Could I have the pattern to please [email protected] 
Thanks Glenda


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Kasa721 said:


> Beautiful stitch. Any chance you will share it with us? :lol:
> 
> Kasa


will send; need your e-mail address.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my that is so pretty! What IS the raspberry stitch???


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

allyoop64 said:


> there are so many things posted on this website that are really beautiful! This one is another. looks to be fast and easy. would you share the pattern? [email protected] Thank you for sharing the photo. :thumbup:


Thank you; will send pattern to you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

debbiex4 said:


> i love the look of that stitch. went on you tube and it does not exist. could you please share-it's cool looking!!!!
> 
> thanks....


Sure, need your e-mail address...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dchecks said:


> quite unique, please share, [email protected] thanks.


Thanks...will e-mail to you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

PPalmer said:


> [email protected]


Will send to you....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

coolmom said:


> I would also like to try thr Raspbery stitch.
> thanks !
> [email protected]


Thanks...will send to you...


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd like a copy of your pattern as well. 
My email address is [email protected]
It is VERY pretty. Thanks for sharing,
Nancy


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty, looks comfy and warm.


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Neat looking scarf, May I please have pattern also.

Thank you

email... [email protected]


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

dludlow said:


> Neat looking scarf, May I please have pattern also.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> email... [email protected]


Dludlow: Love your profile picture!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ToniJean said:


> Is the stitch taken from a sock pattern?


Not that I know of......


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and yes can see both sides. I would love a copy also . Thanks for sharing.

Mary
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## ConnieW (Mar 17, 2011)

Please send instructions for Raspberry stitch

[email protected]

Thank you in advance


----------



## Stef (Mar 31, 2011)

I love this scarf. Could you possibly post directions on how to make it. I am not an expert, but would love to make this scarf.
Thanks, Stef


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

What nice work! Pretty stitch!
Virginia


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> dludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Neat looking scarf, May I please have pattern also.
> ...


Thank you JJMM
My granddaughter is modeling.


----------



## Stef (Mar 31, 2011)

Such an interesting design. If you can, send directions with needle size and type of yarn as I need as many instruntions as possible.

Thanks,
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stef said:


> I love this scarf. Could you possibly post directions on how to make it. I am not an expert, but would love to make this scarf.
> Thanks, Stef


Sure, but need your e-mail address.....


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

beautiful - may I have the pattern, also? [email protected]


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have tried to show you the scarf I made using the raspberry stitch.
> The pictures should show you both sides. You can wear the scarf on either side. Hope you can see this on the picture.


I hope everyone who asked for the pattern will see this and look at this video.
http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-knit-the-raspberry-stitch
Then go here for written instructions.
http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Raspberry_Stitch


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love it too. Thanks My e-mail add: [email protected]


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

It'a a hard stitch. I'm using it on one of my sweaters for my grandson. Gives great texture.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Would also love to have the pattern.
[email protected]


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I love this, how do you make this stitch?


----------



## SewingWitch (Apr 12, 2011)

I love that scarf!! I've never heard of "raspberry stitch" Can you explain it? Or better yet, can you email me the pattern?
[email protected] If not, that's OK too...

Corrected lyn in my address, should all be lowercase, sorry 
Seems you have a hit on your hands:thumbup: :thumbup: 


Lyn (aka Baby's Mom)


----------



## vlparkhurst (May 19, 2011)

This is so unique and gorgeous! Would you share the raspberry stitch and pattern? I'd love to try it! My e-mail is: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

vlparkhurst said:


> This is so unique and gorgeous! Would you share the raspberry stitch and pattern? I'd love to try it! My e-mail is: [email protected] Thanks!


Look at page 6, link is posted.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Slowpoke said:


> I love that scarf!! I've never heard of "raspberry stitch" Can you explain it? Or better yet, can you email me the pattern?
> [email protected] If not, that's OK too...
> 
> Corrected lyn in my address, should all be lowercase, sorryops:
> ...


Look at page 6, link is posted.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

sagerb said:


> I love this, how do you make this stitch?


Look at page 6, link is posted.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

ajay said:


> Would also love to have the pattern.
> [email protected]


Look at page 6, link is posted.


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like fun. Will try it one day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you Edithan

with the directions you sent and the link on page six we actually have a couple of ways to use this raspberry stitch. Looks promising.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dludlow said:


> Thank you Edithan
> 
> with the directions you sent and the link on page six we actually have a couple of ways to use this raspberry stitch. Looks promising.


Sure, whatever works for you. Have fun!!
Edie...


----------



## jlkg84 (May 19, 2011)

My first post on this site. I love the raspberry stitch scarf and would really appreciate the pattern. [email protected]
Thank you so much


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jlkg84 said:


> My first post on this site. I love the raspberry stitch scarf and would really appreciate the pattern. [email protected]
> Thank you so much


Will send out to you...
Edie...


----------



## konoctilady (May 19, 2011)

I'd like to have the instructions for the raspberry stitch. I've been looking for an interesting pattern for a slouch hat, and this would be great. It would involve increasing and decreasing. Do you have any suggestions for how to do this?
Thanks for sharing. [email protected]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

konoctilady said:


> I'd like to have the instructions for the raspberry stitch. I've been looking for an interesting pattern for a slouch hat, and this would be great. It would involve increasing and decreasing. Do you have any suggestions for how to do this?
> Thanks for sharing. [email protected]


Will send to you. I don't know how well the pattern might work for the hat. Perhaps, someone else can help.


----------



## mumsie102 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the double-sided look. Would love the pattern, as we do knits for the homeless and caps also for the children's hospital.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beautiful..Raspberry stitch is a bit challenging on my arthritic hands...
I made an aqua knitting bag in that stitch...
LOVE it. 

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beautiful..Raspberry stitch is a bit challenging on my arthritic hands...
I made an aqua knitting bag in that stitch...
LOVE it. 

Camilla


----------



## glory205 (Mar 19, 2011)

If you could share this stitch or pattern I would like to make it for Christmas for the nurse's and aid's at the nursing home my husband is in. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## NanaBJ (May 19, 2011)

I am new to knitting and was at the library earlier checking out a book on knitting to learn new stitches. I love your scarf and would very much like to give it a try and was wondering if you would share the pattern with me, along with needle size and yarn type, so I can get started. Hope it isn't too difficult for a beginner. Thanks,.......my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mumsie102 said:


> Love the double-sided look. Would love the pattern, as we do knits for the homeless and caps also for the children's hospital.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.


Will send.....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Just beautiful..Raspberry stitch is a bit challenging on my arthritic hands...
> I made an aqua knitting bag in that stitch...
> LOVE it.
> 
> Camilla


Thanks...I know it can be a bit challenging to your fingers, but you do lovely work...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

NanaBJ said:


> I am new to knitting and was at the library earlier checking out a book on knitting to learn new stitches. I love your scarf and would very much like to give it a try and was wondering if you would share the pattern with me, along with needle size and yarn type, so I can get started. Hope it isn't too difficult for a beginner. Thanks,.......my e-mail is [email protected]


Will send....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

glory205 said:


> If you could share this stitch or pattern I would like to make it for Christmas for the nurse's and aid's at the nursing home my husband is in. My e-mail is [email protected]


Will send...


----------



## NanaBJ (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing! :-D


----------



## quietimes (Jan 21, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have tried to show you the scarf I made using the raspberry stitch.
> The pictures should show you both sides. You can wear the scarf on either side. Hope you can see this on the picture.


Stunning!!!! Would you please add me to the list my email address is: [email protected]
Thanks a million


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

quietimes said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to show you the scarf I made using the raspberry stitch.
> ...


Thank you...will send...


----------



## joyceberger (Feb 20, 2011)

This scarf is so lovely. I've been in to making scarves lately ...... just wanting to try out some of the pretty cable patterns.

Did you use a pattern that I can buy somewhere? I'd love to have it. 

I will have to get around to photographing and uploading some of what I've been making.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, please supply the pattern, very nice, and a knitted scarf instead of crocheted for a change.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

joyceberger said:


> This scarf is so lovely. I've been in to making scarves lately ...... just wanting to try out some of the pretty cable patterns.
> 
> Did you use a pattern that I can buy somewhere? I'd love to have it.
> 
> I will have to get around to photographing and uploading some of what I've been making.


Will send to you...please send me your e-mail address..


----------



## mrs.S (May 19, 2011)

Please send me the raspberry stitch also. It makes a very attractive scarf. Thanks so much


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jdh said:


> Yes, please supply the pattern, very nice, and a knitted scarf instead of crocheted for a change.


Will send but I need your e-mail address...


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. I make a lovely reversible crocheted afghan usually using a cream and another color. I have done them with mauve, lt. pink,navy, dark green, a rose color, sage green and one with two shades of pink. It is so simple and when I get the one I am working on done I will try to put a picture on. This one is a slightly off white with a cornflower blue for a new boy on the way.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I do share the pattern and will maybe tomorrow as I was ready for bed a couple hrs ago since I had surgery Tues. but was enjoying a visit from my 8 mo old granddaughter, my DIL brought her down (an hr away) to spend the day, she brought lunch and my daughter made dinner and friends and DIL supplied too many cookies and pastries. If I forget to post it someone remind me??


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Yes, I do share the pattern and will maybe tomorrow as I was ready for bed a couple hrs ago since I had surgery Tues. but was enjoying a visit from my 8 mo old granddaughter, my DIL brought her down (an hr away) to spend the day, she brought lunch and my daughter made dinner and friends and DIL supplied too many cookies and pastries. If I forget to post it someone remind me??


Will love to see your picture of your project.
Hope you feel better.
Best wishes,
Edie....


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Yes, I do share the pattern and will maybe tomorrow as I was ready for bed a couple hrs ago since I had surgery Tues. but was enjoying a visit from my 8 mo old granddaughter, my DIL brought her down (an hr away) to spend the day, she brought lunch and my daughter made dinner and friends and DIL supplied too many cookies and pastries. If I forget to post it someone remind me??


Hope your recovery is rapid and complete, Lorraine!
Virginia


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to show you the scarf I made using the raspberry stitch.
> ...


Thx for this info.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks... I have an afghan I made for my daughter yrs ago here. If I can find it, I'll have her take a picture of it and post it early in the week as she'll be away for the weekend.


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Very different. Could you also send me the pattern 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## normafrazer (Apr 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have tried to show you the scarf I made using the raspberry stitch.
> The pictures should show you both sides. You can wear the scarf on either side. Hope you can see this on the picture.


 Thats soooo beautiful :thumbup:-I would love the instructions for that, if thats possible.I make a lot of scarves for the local craft market but haven't seen that particular stitch before and I truly would appreciate it
Thank you Edithann
Norma


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's really very pretty love the stitch :-D


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I downloaded stitch pattern, Thanks! What size needles and yarn weight did you use for your scarf?

Thanks again, its beautiful and I can't wait to make one.

Barbara


----------



## Stef (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope you are feeling bettet today Lorraine. I come from that area of the country, but now live in Houston. I would love to see that pattern when you get the chance to post it.
Thanks, Stef


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

What a beautiful job. I too would love the pattern; [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am better but look like an eggplant and am quite sore. I can't figure out how to send the picture to this site from my email. Took the picture and have the directions all written out but don't know how to get them here. 

I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

I just love the stitch. Can you please send me the pattern. e-mail- [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Reversible Crocheted Afghan in process for baby boy estim date of arrival.. July. Will figure out how to send pattern I hope. OMG Pattern may have to wait until Sun or Mon.Wish me luck.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Herringbone Reversible Afghan

Size: 40x60
Materials: 16 oz of color A, 16 oz color B. Crochet hook size K. Gauge 5sc =2

When changing colors, always draw new color through lps on hook. Work over all yarn ends on following rows.

AFGHAN: With A, Chain 103

ROW 1: Sc in 2nd ch from hook, sc in each of the next 5 ch, *yo hook, pull up a lp in next ch, yo hook, pull up a lp in same ch, yo and through 5 lps on hook(puff st made), puff st in each of next 5 ch, sc in each of next 6 ch, repeat from* across, change to B by pulling B through last 2 lps on hook, Cut A. With B, ch 1, turn.

ROW 2: With B puff st in each of first 6 sc, * sc in each of next 6 puff sts, puff st in each of next 6 sc, repeat from * across; pull A through last 5 lps on hook. Cut B. With A, ch 1, turn.

ROW 3: With A, sc in each of first 6 puff sts, *puff st in each of next 6 sc, sc in each of next 6 puff sts, repeat from * across, change to B. Cut A. With B , ch 1 turn.

Repeat rows 2 and 3 alternately until piece measures 58, end row 3. Bind off. Finish with A, sc in each st across top of afghan,end off. With B, work 3 rows sc at same edge. Repeat these 4 rows on lower edge of afghan. Steam lightly

vvvvvvvvvv10:03 PM


----------



## arlenefig (May 20, 2011)

I would love to have your pattern for the raspberry stitch


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Imust commend all of you that can upload pictures and patterns as it took me almost 6 hrs to do just one picture and pattern. There is so much on this new laptop that I haven't ever seen that it has a mind of its own and certainly isn't associated with mine. I had to call a friend on vaca in FL to walk me through the pattern part and she is a MAC person,not a PC... congrats to Elise. I am going to finish my emails and go to bed. Bless all of you computer literate creative people.


----------



## Stef (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all that work. Stef


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

I too, would like the pattern that you used for your scarf.

anita doty


----------



## Doittie23 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for sending the raspberry scarf pattern. Cant wait tot start the project!! Dottie


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

anita doty said:


> I too, would like the pattern that you used for your scarf.
> 
> anita doty


Will send, but I need your e-mail address.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

anita doty said:


> I too, would like the pattern that you used for your scarf.
> 
> anita doty


Will send, but I need your e-mail address...


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks in advance for the rasberry stitch patterned scarf. Your was lovely.

anita


----------



## Rowena (Feb 10, 2011)

Neat looking stitch.


----------



## cckrll62 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to request the pattern. I love the stitch. My email address is [email protected] I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## JDELLOW (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi There

I asked if you could provide me with the raspberry scarf pattern. Unfortunately I didn't get one. I see that someone else got it. Would you please send me it too, I would really appreciate it. It is sooo lovely.

My email is: [email protected] 

Please, please, please. Thanks! Jan


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

I love the scarf. Can you please send me the pattern also. Thanks. Wendy e-mail yuconred/@aol.com


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

Jan, she sent it to me and here it is. I quote:

I used size 11 needles, knitting with TWO different yarns at the same time. I used acrylic and a thinner yarn with glitter in it.

Cast on 22 sts.

Row 1 = K 1st st and last st. - P the rest of the row.

Row 2 - K 1st st *(k1,p1,k1)into next st, then p3 together, repeat from * until last st, k1.

Row 3, same as row 1

Row 4 - k 1st st *p 3 together,(k1,p1,k1) into next st, repeat until last st, then k1.

Repeat until desired length.

End of quote.

I suggest you use your yarn stash and whatver size needles are appropriate. I'm using a bulky and some glitter
cotton yarn.........working up well.

[email protected]


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Edithann, I need to post this apology as I was so excited to post anything that I forgot to put it under a new topic heading. I have tried to delete the post but I can't for some reason. If you can delete the one under your wonderful raspberry scarf please do. I have figured out and posted my ancient pattern that I do not know the original source, to a new place. I am very sorry and I have learned a great lesson. Don't be in such a darn hurry that you don't look at the big picture. Mea culpa times 100.


----------



## JDELLOW (Mar 1, 2011)

I just don't know how to thank you for providing me with the
pattern. It is really appreciated. Thanks so much!!!!!
Jan


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

My email is [email protected] Would really love the pattern for the stitch used in your scarf. it's lovely. Thankyou, Sandra Lee


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi would love the stitch also if thats possible, my email is [email protected]

Many thanks Marilyn


----------



## mrs.S (May 19, 2011)

I can't seem to find the original raspberry scarf lady, so I wonder if you would be so kind as to send me the pattern she sent to me? I hope this is not too great an imposition. Or could you tell me how to contact her?
Thanks you so much. 

Marilyn email is: [email protected]


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

Edie sent it to me & here it is.

Size 11 needles.

Worked with 2 strands of yarn, one acrylic and a thinner one with a glitter in it.

Cast on 22 sts
Row 1 - K 1st st and last st, purl the rest of the row
R0w2 = K 1st st, *(K1,P1,K1) into next stich, then purl 3 toRepeat for desired lengthg, repeat from * to last st, k1
Row 3 - Same as row 1
Row 4 - k 1st stm *p3 tog, (k1, p1, k1) into next st, repeat from * to last st, k1.

I did mine with a bulky yarn and a single stand glitter that I had left over from Christmas.

madjac


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Can't wait to get one started.
Donna


----------



## mrs.S (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I am just finishing a popcorn or corkscrew scarp and eager to go on the the raspberry scarf.

Thank you for taking the time to send me the pattern.

Marilyn


----------



## arlenefig (May 20, 2011)

Thank you soooo much!!!

Arlene


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wendy J said:


> I love the scarf. Can you please send me the pattern also. Thanks. Wendy e-mail yuconred/@aol.com


Just sent to you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

anita doty said:


> My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks in advance for the rasberry stitch patterned scarf. Your was lovely.
> 
> anita


Thank you...just sent to you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kyliesnana said:


> Very different. Could you also send me the pattern
> [email protected]
> Thanks


Just sent to you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mrs.S said:


> I can't seem to find the original raspberry scarf lady, so I wonder if you would be so kind as to send me the pattern she sent to me? I hope this is not too great an imposition. Or could you tell me how to contact her?
> Thanks you so much.
> 
> Marilyn email is: [email protected]


Hi Marilyn,
Just sent to you....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wendy J said:


> I love the scarf. Can you please send me the pattern also. Thanks. Wendy e-mail yuconred/@aol.com


Thank you...just sent to you...


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the pattern!! wouyld you mind sending? [email protected]


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting pattern, Sandra Lee


----------



## cmilleribc___ (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi!

I love your Raspberry Stitch, your choice of yarn and the color! If if is not too much trouble, I would love to try to make this. I do a lot of freeform knitting, presently knitting with continuous fabric strips of a lightweight knit fabric. I cut the strips from 5 yards of fabric. Cutting the fabric takes more time than it does to knit it! Coleen from Naperville, IL

[email protected]


----------



## Diane Lavigne (May 6, 2011)

I am Diane and I am so happy to see all of your nice things 

and the scarves.I do a lot and at Chrismas time my sisters 

(9) .Yes I have 9 sisters and 6 brothers,and they wear 

every things that I knit&crochet.Thank you very much Edithann diane [email protected] mail.com


----------



## Cgg (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there a picture of this scarf posted?
thanks 
Chaya 
[email protected]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cgg - go to first page of the thread for picture. Page 6 gives a site for one version of the pattern and edirhanne has been sending copy of her versionm if you ask and leave e-mail address. I would do this in a PM (private message)


----------



## Cgg (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

edithann,
I am surprised, you say it is knitted. How did you make that stitch. It is beautiful.
Tammy :thumbup:


----------



## Doittie23 (May 18, 2011)

I did try to Google the raspberry pattern, but the pattern I found didn't come out like yours, and your is so much nicer.
Would you e-mail it to me Please.
[email protected]


----------



## koorenywade (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm new at this as I just joined two days ago. I haven't been in this kind of club. This group is just wonderful. I was wondering if I too could have a copy of your scarf in the raspberry stitch. I live in Walla Walla, Washington. My e-mail address is koorenywade @yahoo.com Thank you, Sandy


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Barb62 said:


> Love the pattern!! wouyld you mind sending? [email protected]


Will send...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cmilleribc___ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love your Raspberry Stitch, your choice of yarn and the color! If if is not too much trouble, I would love to try to make this. I do a lot of freeform knitting, presently knitting with continuous fabric strips of a lightweight knit fabric. I cut the strips from 5 yards of fabric. Cutting the fabric takes more time than it does to knit it! Coleen from Naperville, IL
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks..will send..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tbbrown12369 said:


> edithann,
> I am surprised, you say it is knitted. How did you make that stitch. It is beautiful.
> Tammy :thumbup:


Taken right out of a book with many different stitches....
Thank you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

koorenywade said:


> I'm new at this as I just joined two days ago. I haven't been in this kind of club. This group is just wonderful. I was wondering if I too could have a copy of your scarf in the raspberry stitch. I live in Walla Walla, Washington. My e-mail address is koorenywade @yahoo.com Thank you, Sandy


sent...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Doittie23 said:


> I did try to Google the raspberry pattern, but the pattern I found didn't come out like yours, and your is so much nicer.
> Would you e-mail it to me Please.
> [email protected]


sent...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cmilleribc___ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love your Raspberry Stitch, your choice of yarn and the color! If if is not too much trouble, I would love to try to make this. I do a lot of freeform knitting, presently knitting with continuous fabric strips of a lightweight knit fabric. I cut the strips from 5 yards of fabric. Cutting the fabric takes more time than it does to knit it! Coleen from Naperville, IL
> 
> [email protected]


Sent...


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice scarf


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Glennis said:


> Very nice scarf


Thank you....


----------



## skinckle (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Ms. Edith - I absolutely love your raspberry stitch scarf. Would you be willing to share your pattern? My email address is [email protected]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

skinckle said:


> Hello Ms. Edith - I absolutely love your raspberry stitch scarf. Would you be willing to share your pattern? My email address is [email protected]


Thank you...will send to you.


----------



## Reensey (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, I really like your raspberry stitch pattern, is it possible to share with me the pattern?? Thanks alot


----------



## Reensey (Jan 27, 2012)

Reensey said:


> Hi, I really like your raspberry stitch pattern, is it possible to share with me the pattern?? Thanks alot


Oops i forgot to attach my email

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice scraf!Love it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Reensey said:


> Reensey said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I really like your raspberry stitch pattern, is it possible to share with me the pattern?? Thanks alot
> ...


Sure, will send it to you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

belencita7 said:


> Very nice scraf!Love it.


Thank you...


----------



## Reensey (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I like this very much. It looks nice and warm and cozy.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> I like this very much. It looks nice and warm and cozy.


Thank you Meg...it really is great to wear.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## marguerite53 (Jun 7, 2012)

Love the pattern!! wouyld you mind sending? [email protected]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

marguerite53 said:


> Love the pattern!! wouyld you mind sending? [email protected]


Sure, I'll try...thanks..will look through my old e-mails. Only noticed this by chance. If you see any more patterns, it would be better to do a PM to that person..it works faster and safer not to list your e-mail address here.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## knittingpat (Oct 6, 2012)

Could you also send me the pattern for Rasperberry scarf I just love it [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knittingpat said:


> Could you also send me the pattern for Rasperberry scarf I just love it [email protected] Thanks.


Hi, if you go to the Designer Pattern Shop, you will see I posted the instructions on Oct 12, 2012 (under my posting.)
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)
P.S. It is always better to send a private message, as the designer could easily miss your request from an old posting. It is also safer sending a PM than listing your e-mail address.


----------

